# Cost of a Resident License in your State



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I am curious to see how much the cost of a resident hunting license varies across the country. 
In the California, the prices are as follows:
Hunting License = $31.00
State Duck Stamp = $10.50
Upland Game Stamp = $6.55

The $31.00 pays for a huge bureaucratic agency in the big Golden State. However, I don't feel that I am getting my money's worth when I write the check  .


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

North Dakota's is

Res. certificate.....$1.00

Small Gsme.......$6.00

General Game and Habitat......$8.00


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I pay $40 for a sportsman's license here in NC. With that $40 I can fish, hunt small game, trap, hunt waterfowl (with federal stamp, of course), shoot one turkey, one boar, 2 bears, and 6 deer (two antlerless) in the course of one year. It really is quite a bargain. But it is hard to hunt here as it is locked down pretty bad unless you know someone or belong to a hunt club. Please let ND stay the way it was. The future sucks.


----------



## Pointers01 (Oct 1, 2002)

Ohio Non-Res. License is $91.00 That covers upland game hunting.
Ohio Residents Pay $15.00 for upland game.
Both Residents and Non-Residents pay $20.00 for each Deer permit (Up to Two permits)
Both Resident and Non-Resident pay $10.00 for Urban Deer permit (Up to Four permits)
Both Residents and Non-Residents pay $20.00 for Spring Turkey
Both Residents and Non-Residents pay $20.00 for Fall Turkey
Both Residents and Non-Residents pay $11.00 for Ohio Wetland Stamp and $15.00 for Fed. Stamp.

Sorry to hear all the chatter about Non-Resident hunters. All this time I thought we were in this together. Am going to make my first trip to North Dakota and I am a FREELANCE hunter from Ohio :beer: Just want to work my dogs and chase a few birds.
Thanks
Pointers01


----------

